# Francis benfatto



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anybody remember this dude? I trained as a bodybuilder for 14 yrs and this guy was the guy I admired the most through the 80's.proving you didn't have to be huge to be impressive.just popped on u tube and blimey he has changed...saying that so have I.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

You youngsters don't know your born:lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember him, along with the slightly later era Milos Sarcev who was another with very good aesthetics rather than all out size.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Well cheers for that muzzer. Remunissing that's all :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

And for really old school, lets not forget Frank Zane


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Ages ago as a treat for my birthday my mate took me to the temple gym in Birmingham. We couldn't believe it when the man himself Mr Yates was training next to us. He asked if we'd finished with the 30kg dumbbells. It was a big deal for us anyway as I was training quite hard back then. Haven't done any for years, but damn I miss it! Cool story Bro and all that. Proper weight training gets under your skin and is very addictive.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Love weight training and the old school look is just mesmerising but it's something I'll never have.

Francis Benfatto is just a genetic freak, absolutely gifted.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I saw dorian Yates in port Talbot, did a posing routine he was huge.I met Shawn ray in swansea a real gent.frank Zane was fantastic.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I was nowhere near the standard of Francis but one night in the gym a guy said that I reminded him of Francis. What a huge compliment.was a huge part of my life and really enjoyed the dicipline side of it.:thumb:


----------

